# FET - Lentogest Prescribed - Need Cheaper Provider



## Kesakuu (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello all, 

Husband and I will start our FET medicated treatment end of this week. I've got the full prescription of medication required throughout treatment. Am planning to get most of them from ASDA as they are very competitive with price. Only item ASDA do not stock is Lentogest which our Dr. has prescribed in place of Prontogest (which gave me a skin itch reaction after use). 

Our clinic supplies them at £25 per vial, which is crazy expensive as we will need 30 of them (that is only during treatment)! Fertility2U quoted £15.60 per vial. Would highly appreciate if anyone can share where to get them cheaper than that. 

Also would be great to know has anyone had reactions from Prontogest? If yes, how do you get around this issue? I'm just thinking if it's possible to calm the itch and perhaps stay on Prontogest as it's more affordable than Lentogest?...

Thanks!


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

£25 a vial is crazy expensive. I've only used Asda in the past so can't help but wanted you to know that I understand how stressful/worrying it is trying to find the money needed.

I hope your hunt is successful xxx


----------



## Claire35 (Nov 29, 2015)

Have you tried tesco I've found them very reasonable.


----------



## Kesakuu (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello Wonderthecat thanks for your support!  

Hello Claire, I haven't checked Tesco so far, didn't know they do pharmacies too? Let me give them a check then ;-)


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

Is there not a generic version of the drug, which could be cheaper/also not cause allergy?!
Am assuming it is similar to Gestone which my clinic prescribes, that defo has a generic alternative.... So maybe look at Gestone and its generic alternative - the pharmacist should also be able to give info 
Good luck £25 per vial seems crazy!


----------

